# King and Country Above Oneself



## MrMontgomery1207

I would really appreciate it if someone could transalate "King and Country Above Oneself" into Latin for me.


----------



## jazyk

A possibility: Rex et patria supra te ipsum.


----------



## MrMontgomery1207

jazyk said:


> A possibility: Rex et patria supra te ipsum.


Thank you!


----------



## Scholiast

salvete omnes!


jazyk said:


> A possibility: Rex et patria supra te ipsum


jazyk is certainly an accomplished Latinist, but to me this does not sound or feel quite idiomatic. My suggestion: _ante omnia, rex et patria_ ('Before all, King and Country'). Of course I realise that this is not a literal translation of what the OP was asking for, but I would claim that it captures something nearer the thought.
Σ


----------



## jazyk

I am not an accomplished Latinist.

I like Scholiast's suggestion better.


----------



## MrMontgomery1207

Scholiast said:


> salvete omnes!
> 
> jazyk is certainly an accomplished Latinist, but to me this does not sound or feel quite idiomatic. My suggestion: _ante omnia, rex et patria_ ('before all, King and Country'). I realise of course that this is not a literal translation of what the OP was asking for, but I would claim that it captures something nearer the thought.
> Σ


Thank you! I shall go with that. Thank you for your help as well, jazyk.


----------

